# moving



## oneshotcowboy

well its official as of today. come the middle of may i will be moving to Wyoming. only took me 13 years to find a job where i wanted to be...lol and called wyoming fish and game and the only thing i can hunt for the first year with out a non resident hunting license is predators... huh. go figure...lol and the only thing the ranch will let me hunt... predators. could this be more perfect???? and my umar will be here in 2 weeks. then i can start saving for my 300 ossm upper for when im officially a resident


----------



## youngdon

Congrats on the new job Oneshot...I'm happy for you and that you have a job doing what you love and doing it where you want to be.


----------



## oneshotcowboy

thanks don


----------



## youngdon

Hey I know you'll be happy there./... they better have internet...Just sayin'


----------



## oneshotcowboy

i have sat net here and im takin it with me...lol


----------



## hassell

Good for you and best of luck in your new venture, terrible having to predator hunt all the time!!


----------



## oneshotcowboy

oh yes.. it will be a sacrifice but i guess ill manage.....lmao


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Good luck in your move and job---------Happy Hunt'en-------sb*


----------



## Mick105

Congrats on the new job! Good luck managing that new sacrifice


----------



## El Gato Loco

Oneshot, congratulations on what sounds like an awesome opportunity for you!

I have been searching for my "dream location" for many, many years now. Just when I think i've found it and settle down, I find another one that looks even better.









I hope this is the one for you. Sorry to hear about your predator hunting problem though.


----------



## knapper

I found mine over 35 years ago.


----------



## El Gato Loco

knapper said:


> I found mine over 35 years ago.


And yours has been on our radar now for at least 5 years. It might take us another 30 to get there though.


----------



## marty dabney

i've been looking for a job on a ranch shoeing horses for 15 years now in montana but that got put on hold when i got married and had kids but thats ok.i wound up on a 350 acre hereford farm and i still get to shoe on the side


----------



## oneshotcowboy

well bogger ill keep my ears open for ya. i have actually heard of a job like that once or twice over the years. i know getting where you wanna be can sure be a pain...lol the thing that help me back was when i was married... she told me i could live no more than 45 min from wal-mart... omg can you imagine. well i, right now, live about a hour and 30 min from one and i think i will be farther here...lol and thank you all for your support. when i do get there i will give pics.


----------



## bones44

Congrats Jeff ! That's a darn shame you can only hunt those lowly predators....LOL Somebody's gotta do it !!


----------



## oneshotcowboy

no kiddin. but i know im gonna save up for my 300 ossm upper for when i am a resident... then watch out moose, bear, cougers, elk, you get the idea...lol


----------



## prairiewolf

do you need an apprentice? I am 62 yrs young and learn quick (LOL)and my wife of 43 yrs says GO!


----------



## oneshotcowboy

well hell an apprentice older than me???? lol sounds like your wife is trying to get you out the house...lol


----------



## ReidRH

Congrats on the new Job man!! Sounds Good To Me! I would do it just for the Scenery! I guess I got too much Oil in my Blood for ranching though, if it dont eat and drink Gas or diesel I dont need it LOL


----------



## oneshotcowboy

lol and me on the other hand have to much horse in my blood for oil...lol if it dont eat grass i dont need it...lol and thanks


----------



## On a call

What area of Wy are you moving to ?


----------



## oneshotcowboy

saratoga oac


----------



## Ruger

Good luck on your move! I have cousins in Wyoming that are big time predator hunters, hopefully they've left a few for you!


----------



## ReidRH

Well when ya get out there and Make it to the Big Time, we will have to get together and do some PH!!


----------



## oneshotcowboy

heck ya... i need to look at the state laws on coyote hunting for non residents .


----------



## 220swift

Good for you Oneshot, you're about 3.5 hours north of me. That's a great area. There's a hot springs and a resort there that I'd like to take the wife to..


----------



## oneshotcowboy

i have been workin on it for almost 13 years...lol and thanks


----------



## 220swift

took me 31 years to get out of Iowa and that's been 28 years ago. I think you'll like it a lot.


----------



## oneshotcowboy

i think i will too and this is not the first state...lol kansas born and raised then nebraska then kansas again then oklahoma then nebraska agian, now wyoming and thats not counting moving within the states...lol


----------



## HowlinRed

Good luck with your move. I guess I will never leave Va. but I sure would love to see your new state one day.


----------



## oneshotcowboy

i have been there on vacation before and decided back then thats where i would end up living. and now here i am gonna move...lol


----------



## HowlinRed

It sure is beautiful country. If I ever get out there to see it, I may want to move as well! Humm, wounder if the wife will go for that!!


----------



## oneshotcowboy

mine didnt... she still lives in kansas... hehehehe....lmao


----------



## HowlinRed

You mean you can actually leave them behind???


----------



## oneshotcowboy

well after the divorce and all... heck ya. i even have the kids too...lol


----------



## bones44

oneshotcowboy said:


> well after the divorce and all... heck ya. i even have the kids too...lol


 You always leave a couple things(ahem) when you divorce 'em...


----------



## bones44

Been out there for Frontier Days back in the 90's. Went there for our honeymoon. What a blast !


----------



## 220swift

One shot,
What do the kids think about going to WY?


----------



## oneshotcowboy

well they didnt want me to wait till after calving season they wanted to leave NOW! i have been trying to get the all 3 of us their for a long time. they are both excited even though my oldest wont be living with us. he is going to wyotech so he wont be a hour away anyways.... how could it be more perfict.


----------



## Antlerz22

.


----------



## Mattuk

Good luck on the move Jeff. I hope you settle in and enjoy your new surroundings.


----------

